# Action R/C Raceway- Burton, Michigan



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

*Action R/C Raceway- Burton, Michigan *update**



Here's the scoop on the new track/hobby shop:

Come out this weekend (Oct 25/26) for FREE practice and check out the new track. 
Saturday 10am-6pm (on-road)
Sunday 12pm-6pm (oval)



*Grand Opening is November 1st, with On-road/stadium racing starting at 10am!*

Website: http://www.actionrcracing.net

*Location: *
1453 Walli Strasse Dr.
Burton, MI 48509

*Hours:* (Tenitive)
Monday-Friday: 2:00pm-10pm
Sat: 9am- 6pm
Sun: 12pm-6pm

Here's a shot of the building:


Grand Opening is scheduled to be end of October. Full website to come soon. (http://www.actionrcraceway.net) 

Features indoor carpet Mini track (1/14th scale and smaller). Will also run stadium and oval races. We also are on 1.2 acres, so in the spring plans are to add a large paved on-road track outdoors.

*Classes will include: (Subject to change depending on turnout, 4 to make a class, other classes may develop if there's enough turn out.)
On-road*
-1/14th Touring (Recoils)
-1/18th 2wd Pan Car (Scalpels)
-1/18th Touring car (Xrays, RC18R, Micro RS4, etc)
-1/24th (X-Mods, Mini Z's, etc.)


*Off-Road Stadium*
-1/18th Off-Road (Buggies and trucks combined, same chassis so why split them up, RC10B/T, M18T, Half 8, Mini-T, etc)
-1/18th 2wd if there's 6 entries or more. (Mini-T, etc)
-1/18th Monster Truck (Losi LST Series, RC18M, M18M, etc)


*Oval*
-1/18 Sprint Cars (Losi Sliders)
-1/18 Late model (Losi Late Models)
-1/18 Stock Car (2wd Pan Chassis)

*Schedule* (Tenitive, again due to turnout and demand)
Monday- Closed
Tuesday- Oval Racing 6pm start time
Wednesday- Open Practice
Thursday- On-road and Stadium Off-Road Racing 6pm start time
Friday- Open On-Road and Stadium Practice (no jumps)
Saturday- On-Road and Stadium Racing 10am start time
Sunday- Oval Racing 1:30pm start time (for people to be able to go to church)

Note: For on-road and stadium off-road days, we will have jumps out when its time for the stadium classes to run. No traction compound will be allowed. Only simple green.

Weeknight racing is 2 qualifiers and a main. Weekends are 3 qualifiers and a main. Qualifiers are 7 minutes, mains are 10 minutes long. 

$8.00 first class, $4.00 second for weekday racing
$10.00 first class, $5.00 second for weekend racing.
Kids 12 and under race for $5.00, $2.00 for second class.
Practice is $5.00 for the day.

For lap counting, we are running the new Robitronics system. Personal transponders will be avail for anyone who wants to buy them for $30-35 each. These are small enough to use for Mini-Z's! Here's a pic next to a Micro-T:










Also there will be on-site wi-fi for those who wish to bring their laptops. 

We also have a vinyl cutter on site for custom decals.

Here's the building layout:



Here's some pics of the showroom... product is on its way


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great !!!! Perfect size for BRP 1/18th 2WD cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep was already thinking about those.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >>> This close to You ?


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

Mapquest has 2 Burton MIs. Is this track near Flint or Lansing? tnx.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

NickGT said:


> Mapquest has 2 Burton MIs. Is this track near Flint or Lansing? tnx.


it's right near flint on its se side.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep next to Flint.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Wazzer >>> This close to You ?


Looks to be about 3 hours away.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

best of luck to ya flint needs a track for the guys to race at.


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

that's maybe an hour away from me! it would be nice to run my 18r at a track set up for the mini scales. ill be watching this thread!


----------



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

So....Can I bring my banked oval track to your store???

8' X 30'...shaped like Texas Motor Speedway!

what do ya say???


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

cant wait to get up there


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey guys sorry I have been away. We are making good progress. Showroom is put together, drivers stand is done and carpet goes down Sunday.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

BDLM34 said:


> So....Can I bring my banked oval track to your store???
> 
> 8' X 30'...shaped like Texas Motor Speedway!
> 
> what do ya say???


Maybe?


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

whens the first race or practice?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Hoping to have the track open for practice the 25th and 26th of October. Official grand opening is Nov 1st.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's some pics of the showroom... product is on its way 





And here's how small the transponders we are using are... that's next to my Micro-T!


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope to make it out there- I'm putting my 18r together right now. 

By the way, are you going to carry Exotek products? I'm looking for the new body-(and maybe the shock towers) for the 18r. I've been to the two hobby shops near my home, and they can't get those parts. 

thanks

---nitsuj2k


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep we plan to stock their stuff. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing you out there.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

count in 2 sliders and a couple recoils dont knw how much we will be able to make it out your atleast a couple hours from us but we are planing twice a mounth


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds great.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

will nov 1st be oval or roadcourse


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

roadcourse, and the 2nd will be oval.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Updated info in first post.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Added more pictures of the track on the website!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Come out this weekend and check out the track. Free Open practice Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday 10am-6pm
Sunday 12pm-6pm.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

id love to make it up this weekend but wont be able to looked at the track pics im drooling now it looks great hope you do good with it


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, hopefully you can make it sometime.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone that wants to come out tomorrow, free oval practice 10am-6pm.

Added more pics from today's on-road/stadium day to the website, along with the oval track we have set up for tomorrow.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

how was the turnout today


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Pretty good, 15-18 people each day. Not too shabby. Everyone seemed to like the place. I added a couple pics to the website, www.actionrcracing.net


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what seemed to be the most popular class over the weekend im still planing on coming up the 2nd with a couple sliders atleast


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

rob are you handling parts and if so can they be mailed to out of towners?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Slider's, recoils, 1/18th stadium and 1/18th touring were popular last weekend at the sneak peak. Lots of interest in oval racing around here. 

Yep we have our first big order of parts coming in early next week, and we will ship anywhere!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rob > Horizon is stocking our new SC18V2M car kits but limited on parts tires ect. You can still get direct from Us however. 
Place is looking nice.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah we want to set up direct with you I think.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We can do that :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Will give you a call tomorrow


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Good day of Oval racing today, thanks to all that came out.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Good day of Oval racing today, thanks to all that came out.


 how many showed up and what classes did you have????


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Had 15 or so show up, ran a stock and a mod class. stock had sliders, late models, a mini t and a recoil in it lol. Mod was all Sliders. Hope more turn out in future weeks to run the classes better. But everyone seemed to have fun, that's what counts. I am sure the nice weekend helped keep people from racing as well.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Also updated some info on the website www.actionrcracing.net

Saturday-
On-Road and Stadium Racing: 11 am start time
Doors open at 9 am.

Sunday-
Oval Racing: 1:00 pm start time
Doors open at 9 am.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

were planing to be up again on the 23rd or 30th with 2 mod sliders and a stock recoil had a great time sunday loved the pit tables-herbie


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah it was a good time, working hard to rebuild my one broken car

like to see the recoils - more cars = more equal classes to split up the cars

that way I can run in novice  JK


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Good to hear, glad you had a good time. 
I ran another simulated race yesterday and I think I have all the bugs worked out of the computer system so it should be a smooth program.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's some pics from Sunday:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

got my slider home after sunday and found out my slipper was loose in the main oh i had to use my cousins log in (ronald86) mine wasnt letting me in for some reason i left my green folding chair up there if its still there could you put it up for me it says lee on the back thanks-herbie


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep sure can. Was wondering who's chair it was.

Have the on-road layout in place. Used the 2007 nats on-road track for inspiration. 






Racing tonight if we get enough entries, and Saturday doors open at 9am. :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

the onroad looks sweet hope you get a turn out


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

I hope so too! Anyone planning on racing this weekend?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

I was..... just can't get anyone to return my PMs or emails :drunk::freak: even to get directions.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

mini_racer said:


> I was..... just can't get anyone to return my PMs or emails :drunk::freak: even to get directions.


Look at the first post in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

mini_racer said:


> I was..... just can't get anyone to return my PMs or emails :drunk::freak: even to get directions.


I never received a PM or e-mail from you?

Anyways here's a map to the track:

http://actionrcracing.bravehost.com/map.html


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Been running a box stock 18R on the track, 11.060 was my fastest lap. Its a fun layout for sure. Have to be paying attention or it will bite back!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Rob Mirsky said:


> I never received a PM or e-mail from you?


sent PM _here_ marked "Yesterday, 01:13 PM"
sent another this afternoon


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Don't you have your own board to chase everyone off from? Get a clue.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny, I thought that's what you did. 



*Anybody else with a track in Michigan? * :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Your not even in Michigan, and doubt your any kind of a champ....


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

not today, but will be for the next two weeks :thumbsup:

what-_ever_


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

*Friday Night Points Series, and updated race schedule...*

*Since we are not getting anyone for on-road racing, the track will be set up as an oval for now. Here's the new race schedule. Notice we are going to try a Friday night points series. See below for details.

Monday- *
Closed

*Tuesday- *
Oval Practice

*Wednesday- *
Oval Practice

*Thursday- *
Oval Practice

*Friday-* 
Oval Points Series 6:30pm start time

*Saturday- *
Oval Practice
Doors open at 9 am.

*Sunday- *
Oval Racing: 1:00 pm start time
Doors open at 9 am.

Starting the Action Oval Friday Night Oval Points Series November 21st. *Classes will be Sprint car and Late Model only.* Qualifying starts at 6:30pm. Two Heats and a Feature race. Cars are open class. Sprints must run top wing. Wing may not be trimmed down in any way. 

It will be a 6 race series, with 1 drop:
Race 1: Nov 21st
Race 2: Nov 28th
Race 3: Dec 5th
Race 4: Dec 12th
Race 5: Dec 19th
Race 6 Dec 26th

Series winner will get $100 gift certificate, 2nd will get $50, and 3rd will get $25 for both Sprint and Late Model classes. 

Points system is a 100 point system, where the winner gets 100 points, second gets 99, third gets 98, etc. TQ gets 3 bonus points.

Race Format (Friday points and Sunday Races):

Each car will run 3 qualifying laps. Your best of 3 laps will be used to sort the heats. We will run 5 cars max per heat. First lap starts the clock then you have 3 laps after to qualify.

Each racer will run three (Sunday) or two (Friday) 60 lap heat races. Fastest heat race will set your place in the Feature. Heat and Feature races are a rolling start. Lead car sets the pace. Cars will drive at approximately 25% throttle around the track until they are grouped well enough to start the race. 

The Feature Event will be an 80 lap race. Rolling start. 5 cars max per race.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Had a fun day of oval racing yesterday. New track record posted of 3.006! (By an x-ray M18T converted late model of all things!)


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

the friday points is cool but that realy hurt having it on friday i work friday nites good luck with that


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Well we are trying to get some weekday racing going is why we are doing Friday nights. We are still running our Sunday program.

Also, we are now an authorized Mcallister racing dealer for all your body needs.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats cool havin mcallister i hav a list of bodys and im getting 4 of those 5 fridays off hows the turnout been on sunday also the latenodel class for the friday points is that for just the losi chassis or open to any chassis with late model body


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We hope to have enough to run a 2wd and a 4wd class, but we will combine them if need be. 
Turnout on Sundays has been picking up.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats good lets hope it will continue to grow ive got 4 of the 5 fridays off so count me in


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i ment 5 of 6


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds good
Tell all your friends!


Also, we would really like to see some carpet stadium take off, what days would anyone be interested in running that if your interested at all?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Going to try both oval and on-road racing the same day.

Here's the track layout I cam up with. 
Infield will have 5' lanes. 

Click on picture for a larger view.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool track!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, it was changed slightly from the drawing but seems to be working out well. Will post some pics later today.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Going to try both oval and on-road racing the same day.
> 
> Here's the track layout I cam up with.
> Infield will have 5' lanes.
> ...


 is this going to happen on the 22nd.? thought about coming down next sun. but if your gonna run both at the same time i'll have to pass.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

No, it didn't work out and we ended up just putting the track back to an oval only. We had a good turnout today, didn't get done till about 7:30!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Re-did the oval track now and it seems to flow really nice. Now have a 24'x6' infield, 9.5' lanes in the straight, and softer outside walls for 3/4 of the track. Should be perfect for the points series starting this Friday night!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what time does the track open friday


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Noon on Friday


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

*Wednesday Night Stadium Racing!*

Starting December 3rd, 2008 we will be running Stadium night.
Month of December is FREE!!!
Racing starts at 6:30 pm. 2 Qualifiers and a Main.

Classes include:
-2WD Open
-4WD Open
-Mini Desert Truck Box Stock
-Monster Truck
-Rally

4 entries make a class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

The new Oval:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look'n GODD!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

does the scoring loop reach all the way accross how was the turn out for the first point race


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

The loop does read all the way across. We had to put it in the corner due to the receiver modules being on back order right now. 

The back section is also carpeted now. I think it looks spiffy haha. 

We had a heat of sprints, heat of late models, and 2 truck heats. Hopefully it grows. 

Also, the people who race on Friday nights, can race Sundays for only $5!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats cool are the trucks racin for points also me and dad will be up next fri


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes trucks are racing for points as well. Will have the points posted tomorrow on our forum.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Had fun running stadium tonight. Friday night its back to Oval racing


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

whats up with your site i cant get on also i hope sunday went better than fri cuz things didnt run smooth at all


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

well we did start late, but for the most part we the racers need to help keep the program moving by being ready to race and marshall a little bit better

we have been very relaxed which does not work well when it gets busy or we start late

structure will improve


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

like having a battery charged instead of goofing off


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

we all have to realize that we put everyone out when we ask for "special consideration"

no one person can be singled out 100% of the time - we just all need to step it up a bit

lets run through the grid fast and if we need a break for charging use that time to do whatever

I believe I know what you are talking about - and yes some instances stand out more than others - that will be addressed


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

one18thscalerac said:


> whats up with your site i cant get on also i hope sunday went better than fri cuz things didnt run smooth at all


site is down if you have any questions or need info call the shop


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thanks will do


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Also sorry guys but I am no longer part of the hobby shop.


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

You will be GREATLY missed and I look forward to the next time I can see you at a track near or far.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Rob Mirsky said:


> Also sorry guys but I am no longer part of the hobby shop.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

that realy sucks also will anybody be making any decals


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is the friday nite points race still goin


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

oval series is still on for Friday's


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

expecting anybody to show today


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

weather will hurt turnout


----------



## actionrcracing (Dec 19, 2008)

Have had several calls making sure we were racing,we are working on the decales can make some.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

how was the turnout for friday what classes ran and i was asking bout the decals cuz i was talking to rob about some sets i had in mind


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Friday we had Late Model and Trucks only

Sunday - out comes the jumps (bring your Slash)


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

how was the turnout for friday who won the points in each class could you list the top 3


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

site is back up some results are posted there I think


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

any body know this guy Rob Mirsky i bought a ace1313 servo from him the 10th and i have not heard from him or saw the servo. i just also filed a pay pal claim also to see if that helps


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

ashxxxnt said:


> any body know this guy Rob Mirsky i bought a ace1313 servo from him the 10th and i have not heard from him or saw the servo. i just also filed a pay pal claim also to see if that helps


 he's not associated with this track anymore.


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

a good thing or bad thing


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i haven't heard anything about the track being open anymore so probably a good thing for him he only worked there.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

ashxxxnt said:


> any body know this guy Rob Mirsky i bought a ace1313 servo from him the 10th and i have not heard from him or saw the servo. i just also filed a pay pal claim also to see if that helps


Try asking at rcracingextreme.com 
He doesn't post much anywhere, but some guys there know him I believe. Hope ya get your stuff.

So this track and shop closed down then?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't no for sure but rob said there might be a money problem.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is this place even open anymore?


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

yes, they are still open


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

closed now


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone know if any of the track stuff is for sale? PM me if anyone has any details.


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

nothing is for sale - a small group of the racers took the basic track stuff and may start a club track at another time


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

um wow what happend


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't say 100% for sure but...

The well dried up for racers and money (economy)

Just not enough micro racers to support the facility through the winter


----------



## Tacky (Feb 16, 2009)

A shame, I went there one time, was looking forward to going back but on my second visit the lights were out and the doors closed. Is anybody aware of another indoor track in the Flint or Lansing area?


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

Tacky, For 18th scale Mount Pleasant or sometimes Bay City
Rick Rad


----------



## roninwarrior5x5 (Aug 3, 2008)

is action still open? cause i need a place to stretch my latmodels leg and let her run wide open


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

no no no no


----------

